# HELP! Constructing great acoustics in an open floorplan



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey guys and gals,

I am planning the construction finish of a 1900 square foot basement. One area is devoted to a home theater, or, more precisely, a multipurpose area. I want the sound quality to be the very best possible. Given the challenge of the floorplan being open, I need your expertise on what should be done to produce better sound.

Attached are screen prints of the multipurpose area (magnified) and the full blueprint.

Thanks!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

How about if the front wall spacing is a false wall that speakers can be hidden behind and you have more freedom of placement with treatments, etc?

Does the area on the right side have to be open and asymmetric like that?

Can we address the rear wall of the room in the billiards area?

Bryan


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Bpape and all,

The front walls will have the speakers and components built in to it. The program I am using to generate plans will not allow me to show the speakers in the wall. Regarding the wall symmetry, the plan calls for a bar to be in this area. Finally, any dashed line walls are called "dimensional" and are there only for the purpose of defining the space. There are no actual walls there.

Thanks!!!


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

I have similar room challenges as you. I also wanted an open access space into the game room.

When I run an SPL it says I dont have a concert hall. When my friends, family and guests are over they drool in jealousy.

BPape also recommended some treatments for me that really changed how everything sounded for the better. 

I think what he is recommending is true. The false wall will let you treat for bounce back of the rear speakers as well as projector noise as well as slap echo in general.

I have also noticed early side wall reflections are very noticeable when I hang my temp sound absorbers on them.

If you do have a bar on the far right wall maybe just plan on some design friendly absorbers such as home made sound absorbers covered in fabric below the bar top where your knees would hit. just span the whole thing in wife friendly acoustic fabric material. 

A more far fetched idea might be to have closing sound absorber doors panels behind the couch to be able to define the space when only watching a movie.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

One other thing - equipment in the front wall can be very distracting when watching a movie. The equipment lights just detract from the effect of the picture just popping out of a black background and that total immersion in the movie. 

Since you have that little electrical closet there anyway, that would be a good place to build in a rack if there is space. Nice short ground runs for your equipment to help minimize ground loop problems, easy access to the back of the equipment, no lights to distract you on the front wall, etc. Just a short run from the front with an IR repeater eye over to that closet and you're ready to go.

Bryan


----------

